# Finnish Open 2010



## M4rQu5 (Jul 27, 2010)

http://speedcubing.dy.fi/finnish-open/2010/english/
Winnish open will apparently take place in Helsinki during 28.-29.8.2010.
Yep. I need a place to stay.


----------



## Stini (Jul 27, 2010)

I might be able to accommodate a couple of persons, but international guests have the priority.


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2010)

Love to come though I have to fly back on sunday evening which makes flights too expensive I'm afraid..


----------



## Shortey (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm almost sure I will be there.


----------



## joey (Jul 28, 2010)

I should be there. I want it to appear on WCA!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about it, although I might have the same problem as Erik...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville please attend this and break some World Records


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Jul 28, 2010)

Ill be there.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 28, 2010)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FinnishOpen2010


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 14, 2010)

I will not attend. Both of my friends bailed.


----------



## coinman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of maybe making a last minute entry to this competition (i'm not 100% sure yet). The best way, though a bit steep, for me to travel seems to be by Air Baltic. They have a friday departure 17.40 from ARN landing in Helsinki at 21.20 and return trip sunday at 18.40. Will this be late enough not miss any of the sunday events? If this is the case there are later departures i think. I can also arrive earlier on friday, like 18.10, if this is better. 

I was also thinking about if someone cud host me if i go and maybe pick me up at the airport, or at lest give me some instructions about hove to go from there


----------



## joey (Aug 26, 2010)

OMLORD IM EXCITED.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 26, 2010)

18.40 should be late enough


----------



## Stini (Aug 26, 2010)

Tommy, there should be room at my place (Morten will also be staying here). I'm not sure if I'm willing to go to the airport though, but it's not too difficult to get here and perhaps I can come somewhere closer if necessary (like central station).


----------



## Lynrax (Aug 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> I'm almost sure I will be there.



u Gotta pwn'em all


----------



## coinman (Aug 26, 2010)

Stini said:


> Tommy, there should be room at my place (Morten will also be staying here). I'm not sure if I'm willing to go to the airport though, but it's not too difficult to get here and perhaps I can come somewhere closer if necessary (like central station).



Ok, i will se if i can get tickets tomorrow. 

Is there trains from the airport? If i go, is it necessary to bring a sleeping bag or something to sleep at your place? I will PM you my cell phone number and additional information of my trip if i go.


----------



## Stini (Aug 26, 2010)

coinman said:


> Is there trains from the airport? If i go, is it necessary to bring a sleeping bag or something to sleep at your place? I will PM you my cell phone number and additional information of my trip if i go.



No need to bring anything. There's no train connection to the airport, but buses go regularly (at least 615 and 615T come to the centre).


----------



## coinman (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm now registered. 
I want to do Skewb  I use a system i came up with on my own and it would be fun to compete at it. A easy solve for me can be 15 s and a bad one almost a minute


----------



## joey (Aug 27, 2010)

joey on saapunut.


----------



## Lid (Aug 28, 2010)

Stini said "ville first 5x5bld solve 10:24 or something"


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

10.65 3x3 avg
52.08 4x4 avg (no oll parities)

Nothing else worth mentioning.


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 29, 2010)

Morten said:


> 10.65 3x3 avg
> 52.08 4x4 avg (no oll parities)
> 
> Nothing else worth mentioning.



Nice 3x3 average.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

DYK:

- Spef is quiet
- Joey is short
- So am I and Aili
- My ass
- Frank is 18 in Finland
- Areboy is my surname

Meh.. More to come


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2010)

Morten said:


> *10.65 3x3 avg*
> 52.08 4x4 avg (no oll parities)
> 
> Nothing else worth mentioning.



Boooooooooooooooooo! Kicked me off to number 18 

EDIT:  I'm 19th! *is sad* John Tamanas was the one who got me down to 18  Oh well, still sub-20.
At least you didn't beat my 4x4 avg


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 31, 2010)

The results

http://tinyurl.com/3xxwtnv


----------

